
Google allays PRISM fears with automatic encryption for Cloud Storage - donohoe
http://www.itproportal.com/2013/08/16/google-allays-prism-fears-automatic-encryption-google-cloud-storage/
======
jgeorge
No matter how many times it's encrypted, if it's encrypted solely with keys
that Google generates, then it's insecure with respect to stuff like PRISM.
What good is locking the door when you can simply give a spare key to someone
else? Granted it's a decent feature to protect your data from the run of the
mill script kiddies, but I don't see how this allays a single PRISM concern if
theyre generating all the keys.

